# [SOLVED] Janus Network Connect

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

we got a Janus Tunnel in our Company. Now I can only conenct with M$ to this tunnel.

Is there a possibility for my Gentoo to ?

Any hint is for me usefull.

Thank you for your help.

ThomasLast edited by Tux12Fun on Tue Mar 23, 2010 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

What is this "Janus Tunnel", I cannot find anything with google about it. Furthermore, how (which software, what actions) do you connect to it through Windows?

Maybe Janus Tunnel is a name for a VPN network? A wireless network? A workgroup? A windows 'share' server (samba)?

----------

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

now I found the correct name and a Thread in this Forum.

I will follow the instructions. This. Thread is solved for me.

The Name is Juniper Network. A SSL Tunnel.

But thank you for your entry. It was the Hint to devide the URL 

of this Network and the Hint for finding the correct name.

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374292.html

----------

